# Like butter



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Worth the minute and 18 seconds. 

STAND - stop motion woodworking:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

The Disneyworld of woodworking! If woodworking were that easy, would anyone be interested? It's a nice time lapse of a design for a stool, and it's fast enough to not be boring. I think I learned enough to build one like it, IF I were so inclined?


----------



## RBH (7 mo ago)

Nicely done 😀


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How does he make it look like he is using different tools than were actually used to make the cuts?

George


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> How does he make it look like he is using different tools than were actually used to make the cuts?
> 
> George


Stop action video. Make the cut, put the cutoff piece back into place, use another 'tool' to separate the pieces.


----------

